# Birth Control Question..



## rachybloom (Jul 11, 2008)

I am currently taking Seasonique (four periods a year, three continuous pill packs and one placebo week at the end of them). I'm on the second pill pack at the end of the third week, so I have another five weeks until my placebo pill week. I don't want to have my period that week because that's the week I start college/move into my apartment.. It will just be a really really stressful week to have to deal with all THAT and "womanly" issues too.. Is it safe to take the placebo week early (next week, which will be the fourth week of the second pill pack) and then throw out the rest of the pills and just get my prescription filled early and start a new pack? And would I still be properly protected? I hope that makes sense.. An answer back soon would be nice, because I'd have to start the placebo pills on sunday to keep up with my normal schedule. Thanks :]


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jul 11, 2008)

You know, you'll probably get a better answer by calling your GYN's office and asking the nurses.  Plus, they can look at your health history and will know specifics that we don't.  The nurses are usually very helpful!


----------



## Janice (Jul 11, 2008)

Call the dr office who prescribed the pills in the morning and run it by a nurse on staff.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks :] I looked it up on google and found pretty much nothing.. I'll call tomorrow


----------

